# 12/15 flounder report, back to 5 per person



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

Today is the 15th, flounder back to 5 per person so the past week I've been thinking about nothing but this day & I had this day already saved as a personal day from work. Looking at the weather from the past couple of days it did not look good. NE wind up to 20 and this morning that didn't disappoint. Rough bay water and white caps 2-3'.

Got to a spot I wanted to try but a couple of boats were already there. So I headed to "my spot" in the GSC. Water temp 56 on gps and water clarity sucks only about 6-8 inches.

Made a couple of cast with Gulp! and wham! Got this one, 18 inchers. 








Alright! Thinking that I may get 5 today since its been on fire the last 3-4 times I was here. My fishing buddy got his first a few minutes after mine, 15", a keeper.

Next 4 hours.......nothing!!! We went to a couple of other locations and still nada. Called it a day at 2 and limped home disappointed that we didn't even get a 2 per person limit & not even trying to think about the 5 per person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parfume4 (Sep 7, 2016)

Tried pelican island again today and was thinking about limit of 5, too. Got a 22 inches flounder within first 10 minutes. Others also have fish on. Was excited.... 

Then next 3 hours, nothing. I didn't see anyone else catch anything there since then.

What a drama day!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

Parfume4 so yours, mine & Drundel's report are all pretty much the same.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

I fished the channel side yesterday for 4 hours...I did not get a single bite either! I was using live mullet and gulp.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

guess there's a reason behind the 12/15 limit change, run's almost over usually by mid Dec


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I will chime in on this fine report. I fished with my dad and another 2Cooler from 1PM until 5PM on Thursday also in the GSC. My dad is in town for a couple of days and Thursday was the day based on wind and rain forecasts. We picked the time because there was an incoming tide in the afternoon. We tried it all; Gulp, live mullet, deep, shallow, bulkheads, flats, channels etc. We did not catch one fish, ha ha!

My opinion is the high pressure put the kibosh on it. There are those that may disagree but I have had more bad days with high pressure than I have had good days. Would not have even gone yesterday if it was not for my dad.

If you look at the image below, the black line is pressure and at 11AM it was at the highest for the week. I mean birds were sitting on the water, not flying, cows somewere were not eating.

My dad was cold 



















PS we did see one flounder when we ate at Tookie's Seafood! I guess you can say it was on the flats because the picture was on a flat wall.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I predict better reports on Saturday.


----------



## Rods&Cones (Jun 23, 2016)

Zeitgeist said:


> I predict better reports on Saturday.


Excellent comments Zeitgeist.

Go Coogs!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

most i heard of caught today were barley keepers, 2 guys i ran into had 9 threw back several dinks, i caught 2 throwbacks and called it a day, last couple weeks have been lucky to get 2 for the day, slow run


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Fished hard for flatties both Friday and Saturday on both sides of the Galveston Ship Channel. Thought it would be really good with the warm up and the approaching front coming in on Saturday night. Mother nature had other ideas. We caught 1 late Saturday for the only flattie to come in the boat. Only saw 4 others caught by 1 wader and 1 boat caught 2 using finger mullet. We tried depths of 2 feet all the way to 12 feet. they just weren't eating.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

schoalbeast101 said:


> Fished hard for flatties both Friday and Saturday on both sides of the Galveston Ship Channel. Thought it would be really good with the warm up and the approaching front coming in on Saturday night. Mother nature had other ideas. We caught 1 late Saturday for the only flattie to come in the boat. Only saw 4 others caught by 1 wader and 1 boat caught 2 using finger mullet. We tried depths of 2 feet all the way to 12 feet. they just weren't eating.


Or they were not there. It has been a slow run for me also.


----------

